# ZURICH | Affoltern Development News



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Aspholz Nord*

05/2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*N-Joy*

05/2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ruggächer-Klee*

05/2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Im Blumenfeld, 2007 - 2008*

05/2009:


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

^^ how are they linking all the development with the rest of the city? is ZVV planning to implement new bus lines there? or they're just increasing the capacity of the existing ones? there were two lines leading there if I remember well, 37 and 62, with 32 passing by closely, but from the first two only 62 is useful to reach other lines/trams to get to the city centre, and number 32 goes to kreis 4 but not to the center either...


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dinivan said:


> ^^ how are they linking all the development with the rest of the city? is ZVV planning to implement new bus lines there? or they're just increasing the capacity of the existing ones? there were two lines leading there if I remember well, 37 and 62, with 32 passing by closely, but from the first two only 62 is useful to reach other lines/trams to get to the city centre, and number 32 goes to kreis 4 but not to the center either...


There is no further connection planned. The new complexes are near the train station.


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*In Büngerten*

05/2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Manhattan-Park*

08/2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ruggächer-Klee*

08/2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Weidmannstrasse 11-15*

08/2009:


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Hideous architecture. The whole development is nothing but glorified commie blocks!


----------



## Sylv1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hed_Kandi said:


> Hideous architecture. The whole development is nothing but glorified commie blocks!


not sure I agree with that comment.

This is obviously not a spectacular luxury high rise development as often posted on here. It's a real life, practical solution for good quality housing in a country with very high population density. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ruggächer-Klee*

02/2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Weidmannstrasse 11-15*

02/2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ruggächer-Klee*

04/2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Weidmannstrasse 11-15*

04/2010:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Some density for Zurich, that's for sure. I have to say though that it looks like they're rebuilding the commies of the 70's. Commieblocks are not necessarily bad or ugly looking but they could've been a little bit more creative here.


----------



## willemng (May 15, 2010)

*Weidmannstrasse 11-15*

I'm curious to know about building project on Weidmannstrasse 11-15. Do you happen to know the name of this porject and the estate agent? thanks


----------



## Addie (May 14, 2010)

What are the beginning basic factors that one must consider.


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

willemng said:


> I'm curious to know about building project on Weidmannstrasse 11-15. Do you happen to know the name of this porject and the estate agent? thanks


http://www.homegate.ch/homegate/searchbyid.do?advertisementid=103310752


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ruggächer-Klee*

09/2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Weidmannstrasse 11-15*

09/2010:


----------

